# Waiting for Mark



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Got my coffee thought i'd kick back in the lounge here till Mark gets back from the Western Design Conference. Just a little green with envy. He gets to go play with all the big names in rustic furniture and here poor little me sits. I bet he is just having the time of his life. Having lunch with Ralph Kylloe. Chatting with Sam Maloof….maybe i'll find some time to get my shop cleaned out so i can do some work..naw! I hope you had a great trip Mark!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Mark,

I guess we all miss your words of wisdom.

Have a safe return.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Hey guys, I made it home today (9/25/2006). I didn't realize that I would be missed by anyone, so it was nice to see your notes.

I've just unloaded the truck, now I need to get it back to Budget, so I will give you more about the show when I get a moment to do that. I enjoyed hearing Mr. Kylloe speak, and I did hear Mr. Maloof speak, took his picture, and even shook his hand. Mr. Kylloe and Mr. Maloof were both part of the judging team this year, so that was cool. More on what these guys had to say is coming.

I learned all kinds of things about magazines, advertising, big shows, big customers, competition between folks, pricing, techniques, emerging styles, show politics, interior designers, current western design, and met some really nice folks, the type I hope to keep in touch with for many years. I even met Amber Jean and talked with her for several minutes in front of my booth. She is a past winner and big name in Western Design, been in many magazine articles and featured in a "DIY Woodsculpting" t.v. episode. I also got a lot of encouraging feedback on my Maloof Inspired rocking chair, as it was constantly taken for test rides the whole week in Cody.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that we added about 30 new jocks while I was gone, and was surprised to receive the honor of 2nd place in the summer contest. I knew that cradle would be a hard one to beat, and it was. I hope the whole contest was motivational for everyone. I think Martin is working on the Christmas contest now, so keep your projects going. More on the show when I get a chance.

Nice to be home, thanks for the kind words,
Mark DeCou www.decoustudio.com


----------

